# Fishing spots in River View Tampa



## tarponman62

Hey Everyone,

I am going to visit Family who recently moved to Riverview Tampa. I was wondering if anybody cold give me a heads up as where to go surf-fishing or pier fishing down there. If you can tell me what kind of species I can find down there I''ll know what kind of tackle to bring.

Thank you,

Tight lines and bent rod

Tarp


----------



## kelca

Hello Tarponman62:

I relocated to Riverview (SouthPointe Subdivision) a year ago and so far I have some fishing spots that work well for me.

Apollo Beach: Depending where in Riverview you are, it is a 5-10 minute drive. The best area is the small inlet close to the TECO (Tampa Electric) power plant. From US41 driving South make a right on Apollo Beach Drive (I think that’s the name), make a right at the end of that road and you will get to a small county park. There are no lights, but you can fish all night. Available species includes jacks, redfish, black drum, and lots of “annoying” catfish and ladyfish.

E.G. Simmons Park: This is my favorite. Depending where in Riverview you are, it is a 15-minute drive. From Riverview travel south on US301 towards Big Bend Road. Take Big Bend road west (towards US41). South (left) on US41 towards Ruskin (and Apollo Beach) to 19th Avenue. Turn west (right) and follow signs to the park. Lots of redfish, snook, sheepheads, sea trout, snapper, jacks, cobia and everything else that likes the flats/mangrove structure. Although I’ve seen giants, the average catch is within slots. Lots of baitfish schools (greenbacks), pinfish, mullet, and blue and fiddler crab if you want to catch (cast net) your own. The park is open from 6 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. Excellent place to visit with the family as there are restrooms, small fishing piers (at least 5 that I’m aware of) gazebos, grills, play ground, beach area and campground with water/electricity ($10-12 per night first come first serve, no reservations). Admission is free. http://www.hillsboroughcounty.org/p...rks=-1&selcategory=-1&zipcode=&First=1&Last=5

Although not to close (1 hour drive), Gandy Bridge is also a popular fishing spot and is free.

Skyway Fishing Pier. 30-40 minute drive. Excellent. Cars $3, Adults $2, 1 toll ($1.25) Open 24 hrs. Perfect for the family. Visit this forum for “what’s going on” http://www.skywaypiers.com/discus/

There are other options, but these four are the ones closer to the area. Keep in touch and good luck.


----------



## tarponman62

Hi Kelca,

Thanks alot for the great information. I definitely want to check out a few of the places that you mentioned.

Thank you and tight lines.

Tarp


----------



## rhorm

I was down in July but, the red tide made the bay a ghost town. Last I heard it was still there in spots.


----------



## kelca

It's still around in some areas, but the Tampa bay is clean right now. Look at the groupers being catched at the skyway...


----------

